
Ask HN: What is a modern-day alternative to a Majordomo mailing list? - glenscott1
I have a requirement to set up a private email list for around 20 users.  I have a Linode server on which to self-host the software.  Many, many years ago, I used to run a Majordomo mailing list, so I am looking for something similar.  It needs to be completely email controlled -- e.g. you can subscribe, unsubscribe and post via email.  Web interface is not required.  Open source preferred.
======
hguhghuff
Mailman 3

